# Pit Bull Cartoons



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's some pit bull cartoon sketches I did at work. I usually don't post these types of things up, cuz MAN DO PEOPLE STEAL THEM! I am trusting you guys, lol NO STEALIES! ;p

I don't have any editing software since my workstation died, so bear with me with the rough quality...Anatomy is not perfect, alas I was at work. I think they are good enough to share anyways.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

hey sweet good work!
i see a tattoo in the making with that last one!
(i love tattoos exspecially of animals)


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

They are nice! I agree with frufru-dog. I like the last one for a tattoo also. I've been looking for one now for a while that I might like....hmmmm. Just kidding or maybe not.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Just little dewdles...  I did themon the back of some paperwork, heh


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very nice artistic work! I think you're terrific.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

nice pictures!!!


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool drawings


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ooohhhh i REALLLYYY like the last drawing.... ALOT  i wish i knew how to draw


----------

